
Show HN: I made a movie streaming app in Unity - adrenak
https://youtu.be/eDPxa5Gv7jg
======
adrenak
I got to know about public domain films and decided to make an app for them.
Presently they are scattered on several websites and youtube.

I made this in Unity because: \- Contrary to what I believed, the battery
didn't get drained. 2 hours of streaming brought my entry level 1 year old
Android phone from 50% to 25% charge.

\- I took this as an opportunity to make a UI framework of my own. It makes UI
a purely data thing, optimizes dynamic images loaded from URL by caching and
clearing based on visibility, added easy to author transtion. And more. I'll
be open sourced soon.

\- I will be porting this to VR as well. There is actually a substantial user
base of older people that I think would like it.

Some technical details: \- UI is using my own framework. I developed it along
with the app when I was working on the domain and services.

\- I use MongoDB Atlas for hosting film meta data. For working with MongoDB in
C# I use MongoDB.Entities instead of the driver directly.

\- The videos are hosted on BunnyCDN.

\- I use the in-built Unity VideoPlayer with an abstraction over it so that I
can later change players if needed. I'm yet to finalize subtitle support.

This app is launching this weekend!

~~~
kanobo
Cool, that's an unusual use of Unity - but I imagine you could do some unique
graphical things with the UI later on to take advantage of a game engine.

~~~
adrenak
Yes it is unusual :) I guess VR support itself is something I couldn't have
done without a game engine and I know Unity well so it made sense.

